# Well..... Chicken Math



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

We started out just wanting one. Then that one needed a friend. They are two weeks old now. I've wanted a silkie since we started the journey. We went to pick one up today... Came home with a Silkie, a (hopefully) Black Copper Maran, a Buff Orpington, and an Americauna. I'm so glad my husband is on the same page as me!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Forgot to add pictures of the new ones..

Molly








Andy








Jane








Omelet


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're sooo cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh yes Chicken math hit everyone lol Very cute.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks!! We are very excited.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Soo cool ever since I started I wanted one to! Hope fully getting mine this weekend! Have fun keep us posted!


----------

